# "Filtered" cruise insurance link



## WebmasterDoc

The DIS word filter is used primarily to avoid certain words, but there are also some websites included for a variety of other reasons.

There are a number of sites that have been adversely affected by recent Google requirements and have asked the DIS to remove what they consider to be "unnatural" links to their website. In some cases, these links were placed by SEO companies hired by the sites to boost their traffic but most have been posted by DIS posters honestly trying to help other DIS posters. We have received requests to remove links in posts dating back over 10 years.

Most of these can be easily done manually since there are only a few links at most from a site to deactivate. Most of these requests are for posts made 6 - 8 years ago.

In a few cases (including a Cruise insurance site frequently mentioned here), the site has requested that all links to their site be removed. There were so many that it is impractical to individually remove the links - so adding them to our filter (at their request) was our only option.

To my knowledge, there has been no issue with that site on the DIS but the site has been filtered per their request.

For future reference - if you do post a link and it is replaced with ****, please do not try to bypass the filter by using spaces or other symbols.


----------



## sayhello

Thanks, Webmaster Doc.  I was wondering about this!

Sayhello


----------



## Sangeeta

Interesting, good to know.


----------



## Luv My Mouse

Yes, good to know! Looking forward to the cruise.


----------



## su_A_ve

Question - since the problem is with linking directly to them (and not about a competing business) why cannot it be named as "the full name dot com" for example? Assuming of course the filter doesn't pick it up...


----------



## PrincessShmoo

su_A_ve said:


> Question - since the problem is with linking directly to them (and not about a competing business) why cannot it be named as "the full name dot com" for example? Assuming of course the filter doesn't pick it up...



If you read the original post, it will answer that question:



WebmasterDoc said:


> The DIS word filter is used primarily to avoid certain words, but there are also some websites included for a variety of other reasons.
> 
> *There are a number of sites that have been adversely affected by recent Google requirements and have asked the DIS to remove what they consider to be "unnatural" links to their website.* In some cases, these links were placed by SEO companies hired by the sites to boost their traffic but most have been posted by DIS posters honestly trying to help other DIS posters. We have received requests to remove links in posts dating back over 10 years.
> 
> Most of these can be easily done manually since there are only a few links at most from a site to deactivate. Most of these requests are for posts made 6 - 8 years ago.
> 
> *In a few cases (including a Cruise insurance site frequently mentioned here), the site has requested that all links to their site be removed. There were so many that it is impractical to individually remove the links - so adding them to our filter (at their request) was our only option.*
> 
> To my knowledge, there has been no issue with that site on the DIS but the site has been filtered per their request.
> 
> For future reference - if you do post a link and it is replaced with ****, please do not try to bypass the filter by using spaces or other symbols.



They instituted the filter due to the massive number of posts that already included it.  It was impractical to manually remove them, or track down everyone who posted it and ask them to remove any such posts.

Using the format of spelling out the website to bypass the filter is also not allowed, as the site as specifically all such references to their site be removed.


----------



## randumb0

I wish I knew which site was being referenced


----------



## PrincessShmoo

randumb0 said:


> I wish I knew which site was being referenced


Just do a google search for "trip insurance comparison site"  You'll find several options there.

Besides the blocked one, I've also used https://www.squaremouth.com/ to find a policy.


----------



## Tigger2ntinkerbell

PrincessShmoo said:


> Just do a google search for "trip insurance comparison site"  You'll find several options there.
> 
> Besides the blocked one, I've also used http://sqaremouth.com/  to find a policy.


Just tried link and it's no longer valid.


----------



## randumb0

Tigger2ntinkerbell said:


> Just tried link and it's no longer valid.



It was a typo
http://www.squaremouth.com


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Tigger2ntinkerbell said:


> Just tried link and it's no longer valid.


I fixed it.


----------

